# lock screen



## jay (Jun 13, 2011)

Is there anyway we can add a slider or at least lock the drop down when the phone is in the lock. I Wish we could have a stock isc lock screen. But im guessing we need a full flash for this. Im really hoping cm9/10 makes it to the verizon model despite the locked bootloader.
Fu verizon


----------



## speed-kills (Nov 2, 2011)

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/07/12/how-to-turn-off-the-water-on-the-samsung-galaxy-s3/
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jay (Jun 13, 2011)

Eh, I was thinking more the of slide the circle to an unlock or cammera. Sorta like the Gnex.
Thanks either way tho


----------



## speed-kills (Nov 2, 2011)

I had just read the article when I saw your post and hadn't tried it yet it's not really what I expected either I was hoping for some thing like the lock from razor and bionic ics

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

Try widget locker. You can use anything from GB sliders to ICS.


----------

